# New Guy Checking In!



## Fubar (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi!! I have been looking around for a BBQ forum and found this place.  Looks like this is where all the cool guys and gals hang out.  I'm retired and live between Battlefield and Springfield, MO.   Ordered a new smoker yesterday but it won't ship to me for 18 weeks +/-.   Lots to learn and read here.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome Fubar from the great state of Mississippi! Glad you joined in with us!
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. What smoker did you get?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 20, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee. What smoker did you get?



I got a LSG 24x36 offset with a warming box.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice you'll love that


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from CO.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## kruizer (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from Arkansas


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to a fantastic forum!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome from NH!


----------



## Fubar (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I’m glad I found this place.


----------



## joetee (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome from Kentucky. I just received my LSG 20x36 about 2 weeks ago. I love it.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello and Welcome from East Texas

Gary


----------



## Fubar (Jan 25, 2021)

joetee said:


> Welcome from Kentucky. I just received my LSG 20x36 about 2 weeks ago. I love it.
> [/QUOTEa
> 
> How long did you wait and was the wait excruciating ?


----------



## joetee (Jan 25, 2021)

5 months and very. But well worth it.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jan 28, 2021)

I ordered my 20x36 on 09/29/20 and I still do not have my work order email yet. Getting bummed out making 4 payments on it and counting with nothing in my backyard. I need, want and got to have my LSG.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 28, 2021)

madmax, Wow! I feel your pain, they got to be getting close to start your build.  Hang in there Bro!


----------



## MadMax281 (Jan 28, 2021)

If you don't mind me asking, when did you order yours?


----------



## Fubar (Jan 28, 2021)

I just started my wait, my order was last week.  Chris told me 18 weeks +/- , so yours should be getting close.  My Kamado is keeping my BBQ taste buds satisfied so far.


----------



## joetee (Jan 28, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> I ordered my 20x36 on 09/29/20 and I still do not have my work order email yet. Getting bummed out making 4 payments on it and counting with nothing in my backyard. I need, want and got to have my LSG.


It took 5 months to receive my smoker. About 2 1/2 to 3 weeks from the work order. You will love this smoker. And when it gets there, you will say it was well worth the wait.
I read somewhere that they produce about 100 smokers a month. So they are busy. Believe me it's a great company, great product.


----------



## joetee (Jan 28, 2021)

I ordered mine 8/6/2020. I think I received it 1/3/2021


----------



## Fubar (Jan 28, 2021)

Here is a podcast interview with Chris Goodlander about Lone Star Grillz start-up and company philosophy.  In it he talked about 100 grills a month as joetee noted.   Another factor at play  the pandemic might slow production down a bit.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jan 28, 2021)

I do believe they are having a supply chain problem with steel. Hard to get at this moment. Lumber right now is the same way. Cost is going through the roof. They raised their prices lately on their smokers too.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jan 28, 2021)

And just like that... it's going to be a good day Tater. Thanks for the good mojo guys.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 28, 2021)

Outstanding!!!


----------

